# File format - xbox 360 Apple Tv



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I've searched the forum and can't find the answer.

I would like to convert my dvd collection and move it all to a nas (Network attached Storage). I can't figure out what file format to use if I want to be able to stream to a PC, an Xbox 360, and Apple TV. 

there has to be some format the both of them can play.

any thoughts?

bruce


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

H.264 should offer the best quality to size ratio.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

thanks. i'll give it a shot. Will also hunt for the poscasts.

regards,

bruce


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know about Apple TV but the Xbox 360 will not playback VOB. or ISO. files which are the main file types used to store dvds.there is a program called Transcode 360 that will convert DVD files so that they can be played on your XBOX 360. 

I found this info on another site " Transcoding the main movie to WMV including 5.1 channel audio. This is currently the only stable working solution, and it does take a long time. You will loose extra material, multiple audio tracks, subtitles, ect., and a transcoding process always degrades the quality some. If you are doing this, it is suggested to keep both the VIDEO_TS folder and the WMVcorrect."

here is a link for the free Transcode Download http://www.runtime360.com/projects/transcode-360/


----------

